# Love Songs



## Female INFJ

How can I not start a Thread about Love songs?

Enduring Love... Love Lost... Love Found... Unrequited Love....

Wedding Songs... Songs you fell in love to...Songs that express your love style...

Songs that remind you of your love...

Check out "Affinity to Sexy Music" Thread if this Thread is too mushy for you...

I know this one breaks my heart - But I will post some of my favorites, a MINI glimpse into my non-revealed heart on PerC.


----------



## Female INFJ

*Jann Arden - I Would Die For You *<--- i'm dying to find a person to love, and to love me in this way...plus is there any canadian lady that beats Jann Arden? No, I don't even think Sarah comes close, Jann sings with a deep honesty. She also writes poetry. Incredible!

*Kenny Rogers - Lady* <--- oh god! listen to this song live. my father plays this song for my mother still - although written by lionel ritchie, it is sung best with a true manly voice. *sigh* where are these old fashioned men now! is love dead?

*WICKED GAME Chris Isaak *<--- watch the video - due to chris isaak i often think i'll end up with a southern type of man, with the accent and all! ah, the pain of desire, want - and dread! need!

*In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel *<--- this will be my sister's wedding song....growing up i did not understand this song, i just thought it was something annoying on the radio - but now i'm a big girl, and this song means everything to me! i'm sure a lot of people here will agree.

There are many I am leaving out, (oh it hurts I just have so more I want to write about!) obviously for my natural Anonymity, I like to keep lots of Secrets i guess in my INFJ way, even out of PerC...

But on Second thought, I should add some more Modern Songs - maybe the younger PerC types can relate too...but these are Classics, and true to my heart.


----------



## JTG1984




----------



## Black Rabbit

This song is a "love lost" song and a painful song. It talks about how he now shields himself from love, one day hoping to find it again.


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## amanda32

Love gone wrong. Reminds me of when I was in middle school and my best friend at the time, drive around the city in her mom's car and feeling cool, listening to this song. It was all over the radio then. 







Love the Cowboy Junkies. The singer Margot's has got such a great voice. Though this was originally a U2 song, I think she does it better.


----------



## Calvaire




----------



## G0dzuki

I warn you, it's explicit so... be careful.


----------



## Elan




----------



## amanda32

Female INFJ said:


> *Jann Arden - I Would Die For You *<--- i'm dying to find a person to love, and to love me in this way...plus is there any canadian lady that beats Jann Arden? No, I don't even think Sarah comes close, Jann sings with a deep honesty. She also writes poetry. Incredible!
> 
> *WICKED GAME Chris Isaak *<--- watch the video - due to chris isaak i often think i'll end up with a southern type of man, with the accent and all! ah, the pain of desire, want - and dread! need!
> .


I love Jann Arden's I would die for you. I saw her at a free concert in Hamilton once. She's good and under rated.

Wicked Game used to be one of my favourites too until somebody killed it for me.

I also like INSENSITIVE.







Feist is Canadian too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nrGWwHalCU


----------



## Rayne

Nice up beat love song, always reminds me of having crushes.






But something a little deeper






I'm not sure if it's supposed to be a love song, the lyrics are pretty cryptic. It's just the song goes through so many emotions. It just makes me imagine a couple's journey through life together for some reason.


----------



## ApolloNoUta

This will probably always be one of my most favorite love songs. I melt every time I hear it.





This one is pretty strong, too, although not in the same way.





This too!


----------



## walkawaysun09

One of the first love songs I ever really associated with myself was Seether....it really relates to how I feel about those I love, without them, I feel like I am not me.







In Middle school my mom had this album, I was addicted to this song...I've always wanted something as strong as the song talks about.







One that reminds me of Meak, my love. This is "her" song.


There are so many others, though...old songs, especially 80s Hair Metal ballads. Van Halen stuff like "When It's Love" and "Dreams" it's just amazing to have so much...romantic music in the world if you just know how to look for it.


I'm going to leave with a song that keeps is basically what love means. And what She tells me all the time.


----------



## Rayne

I'll be honest, to me, that nine inch nails song is not very romantic D= it's a bit depressing actually.


----------



## Antithesis

Being an INTP I'm not exactly a typical mushy romantic type, but I find there is something romantic about this song and how love holds on through adversity.

It reminds me of one of my favourite quotes: "_love is not love/ which alters when it alteration finds_"


----------



## Macrosapien

Listen to the lyrics FemaleINFJ:happy:


----------



## amanda32

Sorry for budding into this thread yet again:crazy:
I was looking for I Have Always Been a Storm by Stevie Nicks but there wasn't a decent quality track anywhere I could find. So, I made my first Youtube video! *proud*
(If no one likes it, don't tell me!)


----------



## walkawaysun09

Graice said:


> I'll be honest, to me, that nine inch nails song is not very romantic D= it's a bit depressing actually.



You're failing to see my interpretation of it. What it means to me, is that when the person I love is down and possibly even suicidal...I'll do anything to make sure they come out ok, even if it hurts me in the process. And though it's a bit "depressing", sometimes a lot of "love songs" are...see "Every Rose Has It's Thorn" or "I Remember You" from 80s hair metal bands, or "Close My Eyes Forever" by Ozzy/Lita Ford. Just cuz love is amazing, doesn't mean it's not sometimes hard, or challenging. Love is love...and it's every emotion all in one.


----------



## Black Rabbit

This song is for all the Feelers. (Watch the whole video)


----------



## Hiki

walkawaysun09 said:


> You're failing to see my interpretation of it. What it means to me, is that when the person I love is down and possibly even suicidal...I'll do anything to make sure they come out ok, even if it hurts me in the process. And though it's a bit "depressing", sometimes a lot of "love songs" are...see "Every Rose Has It's Thorn" or "I Remember You" from 80s hair metal bands, or "Close My Eyes Forever" by Ozzy/Lita Ford. Just cuz love is amazing, doesn't mean it's not sometimes hard, or challenging. Love is love...and it's every emotion all in one.


I call bullshit on it not being romantic. Look up the meaning. 
Trent Reznor wrote this song for a wounded female who was just like himself in the past.

He is rescuing her, taking her away and not letting her fall apart. 
For years this song has related to me and everyone I've been in a relationship with just didn't get it.
Until my boyfriend now sang it to me one night. It is very romantic.


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Love songs or movies make me cry.


----------



## Female INFJ

myjazz said:


> YouTube - Luis Miguel - No Se Tu
> 
> This use to be a favorite of mine, for some reason it came to mind the other day.


I Don't Know About You, but I...
(No Se Tu)

I don't know about you
but i can't stop thinking about it
not even for a minute
can i manage to free my mind
from your kisses - your embraces
from the bood time we had
the other night

i don't know about you
but i would like to repeat
the tiredness that you made me feel
from the nigh you gave me
and the moment
created with your kisses

i don't know about you
but i've begun to long for you
as i lay here
i can't stop thinking of you
whether in a crowd, with my friends
in the streets, or when i'm all alone

i don't know about you
but i look for you in every daybreak
i can't constrain my desires
at night, whether sleeping
or if sleeplessness afflicts me
i miss you so much
but i don't know about you


----------



## jdmn

I get the impression that the following song goes against the general musical tastes of PersonalityCafe members, but since I like I'll post it.


----------



## thefistofreality

I've got so many love songs even if I claim not to be a romantic. =P


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yeah, I guess I really like love songs

*Jimmy Scott - When Did You Leave Heaven?*


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh and this one...

*Ray Charles - Baby Let Me Hold Your Hand





*


----------



## vel

jdmn said:


> I get the impression that the following song goes against the general musical tastes of PersonalityCafe members, but since I like I'll post it.


... and then there are those of us who like music that goes against general tastes 


the first one is esoteric kind of love - the last one is platonic love


----------



## Chilln

vel said:


> ... and then there are those of us who like music that goes against general tastes
> 
> 
> the first one is esoteric kind of love - the last one is platonic love
> 
> ]


Gotta love that esoteric love.

YouTube - Thievery Corporation - Le Monde (HD version)


----------



## Enkidu

I figured these three effectively sum up the more important aspects of love to me

Imogen Heap's Tidal reminds me of the exciting spontaneity of a fun and happy romantic love. 
YouTube - Imogen Heap - Tidal [HQ]

Zero 7 : Spinning. This has the same perplexing, airy feeling of being in love. The realization that you have to hold on to something with a blooming heart
YouTube - Zero 7 , Spinning


Saltillo's Giving In. The importance of being true to yourself in a relationship. Also, dealing with the impermanence of life; losing your counterpart at the end of life..
YouTube - saltillo-giving in


----------



## Female INFJ

PerC'ers bear with me, i am in a bollywood mood tonight - this is one of the only movies i love
don't forget the 'affinity to sexy music' thread, i'll be posting there too - from the other movie i like...
here goes...a voice i could not put out in my heart today:

NF's get out your tissues, if you haven't seen this movie, then do see it - preeti looks like a dream in it. She decides to follow her parents wishes and marry a proper man of her culture - however her true love khan in the movie, reminds her that he is always with her.

*You Tube "Main Yahaan Hoon" - Song - VEER-ZAARA*

MAIN YAHAAN HOON

Darling, look around; the distance between us is dispelled.
I'm here, I'm here, I'm here, here!
Darling, look around; the distance between us is dispelled.
I'm here, I'm here, I'm here, here!
What borders are there now? What obstacles?
I'm here, I'm here, I'm here, here.
I'm the secret that you can't hide;
I'm the impulse that you can't forget.
When I echo in your heart, why are you surprised?
I'm your heart's very voice.
If you can hear it, then listen to the language of your heartbeat.
I'm here, I'm here, I'm here, here.
Now I and only I occupy your thoughts;
I'm in the answers you receive and the questions you ask.
I'm at the center of every one of your dreams;
I'm the light that shines from your eyes.
Wherever you look, you see me;
I'm here, I'm here, I'm here, here.
Darling, look around; the distance between us is dispelled.
I'm here, I'm here, I'm here, here!
What borders are there now? What obstacles?
I'm here, I'm here, I'm here, here.


----------



## L'Empereur

YouTube - Possibility - Lykke Li (lyrics)


----------



## Skum

FemINFJ, my boyfriend and I were once driving singing along to Bodies. And XYU too, come to think of it. But kind of a weird experience in certain parts with the former song. Heh, just had to comment in both your threads on song choice, I guess!

Dance Me To The End Of Love - Leonard Cohen
YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Dance Me to the End of Love [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin 
Dance me through the panic 'til I'm gathered safely in 
Lift me like an olive branch and be my homeward dove 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 
Oh let me see your beauty when the witnesses are gone 
Let me feel you moving like they do in Babylon 
Show me slowly what I only know the limits of 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to the wedding now, dance me on and on 
Dance me very tenderly and dance me very long 
We're both of us beneath our love, we're both of us above 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to the children who are asking to be born 
Dance me through the curtains that our kisses have outworn 
Raise a tent of shelter now, though every thread is torn 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin 
Dance me through the panic till I'm gathered safely in 
Touch me with your naked hand or touch me with your glove 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love


----------



## Enkidu

Female INFJ said:


> PerC'ers bear with me, i am in a bollywood mood tonight - this is one of the only movies i love
> don't forget the 'affinity to sexy music' thread, i'll be posting there too - from the other movie i like...


Haha that's a perfect example. That's Bollywood's specialty. In the spirit of the Cup here's one from Dhan Dhana Dhan Goal with John Abraham: 

YouTube - Ishq Ka Kalma - Dhan Dhana Dhan Goal

It's so campy yet so watchable


----------



## Female INFJ

This song is mysterious and soul stirring...the words do not compare to the longing in the song!

Since we are on India theme...Listen to this one PerC'ers although in a different language it is beautiful.

You Tube -_ piya ho from the movie Water _

Oh, my love

Love..
I am carrying along full of love for you
Along with me the passion of love
You are my love in my heart, my mind

Oh, my love
I am spending the night with your love in my mind
I am spending the light with candle of love
From waterfront to every lane of the village

Oh dear look in my heart
My eyes are thirsty please feed me sweet love
My love is calling you oh my love

Listen a singing bird please find my love
Where is he, in which country?
When can I meet him?

******************************************

For my _Kiss Eternal - Lords of Acid_

Your secret is safe with me, understand what I feel 
the hunger - the deep need 
the thirst - when you bleed 
I know tonight is the night, to explore your darker side 
when you want me to be your sire 
I'll give you what you desire 

Willows weep into the night, I sacrificed the daily light 
The passion - immortality 
The force - irresistibly 
The kiss that brings eternal life, tonight the lonely strife 
Your world will never be the same 
Without my poison in your veins 

You gotta kiss me now 
I wanna feed you now 
You gotta kiss me now 
I wanna feed you now 

I welcome death without tears, embrace darkness without fears 
my fangs - deep into your skin 
my eyes - the evil grin 
a symphony of pain by night 
a newborn child is taking flight 
You just don't know how sweet it is 
To die from a vampire's kiss 

You gotta kiss me now 
I wanna feed you now 
You gotta kiss me now 
I wanna feed you now


----------



## myjazz

You can not have a LOVE Song thread and no 80's style in here


YouTube - Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses

YouTube - Bon Jovi - Always


----------



## myjazz

To add to the mysterious side...

YouTube - She's A Mystery


----------



## ApolloNoUta

Here's to add to the 80s theme! Although this is more of a "Missing you"/"Why did we split up?" sort of thing, I still really like it 

YouTube - Naked Eyes - Always Something There To Remind Me


----------



## myjazz

Now for a taste of country, 80's will be back shortly







I think this one deserves to have the lyrics added.

*If tomorrow never comes
*
Sometimes late at night
I lie awake and watch her sleeping
She's lost in peaceful dreams 
So I turn out the lights and lay there in the dark
And the thought crosses my mind 
If I never wake up in the morning 
Would she ever doubt the way I feel 
About her in my heart 

If tomorrow never comes
Will she know how much I loved her
Did I try in every way to show her every day
That she's my only one 
if my time on earth were through
She must face this world without me 
Is the love I gave her in the past 
Gonna be enough to last 
If tomorrow never comes 

'Cause I've lost loved ones in my life
Who never knew how much I loved them
Now I live with the regret 
That my true feelings for them never were revealed
So I made a promise to myself 
To say each day how much she means to me
And avoid that circumstance 
Where there's no second chance to tell her how I feel

So tell that someone that you love
Just what you're thinking of 
If tomorrow never comes


----------



## myjazz

I am blaming you FemaleINFJ for getting me stuck in your music mode with you.......


----------



## myjazz

I know this isn't actually a Love song, but it can be a don't let Love slip by you reminder and life in general.






:wink:


----------



## Black Rabbit

One of my all time favorite love songs. Please listen to this. If you ever have a chance to hear Frank Sinatra's version it's well worth the search. 

Dindi - Astrud Gilberto


----------



## Hiki




----------



## Sweetish

Cover of a song originally by Led Zeppelin,





Cover of a song originally by The Cure,


----------



## Female INFJ

OK PerC'ers - 30 sumthings don't deny it, you know you miss these songs! hehehe
at the risk of embarassment, i post them, however there is a theme here of love ended. 

You Tube - _Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody-(HD Audio)_

Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody Lyrics

Oh my love, my darling
I've hungered for your touch
A long lonely time,
And time goes by so slowly
And time can do so much,
Are you still mine?
I need your love,
I need your love
God speed your love to me.

Lonely rivers flow to the sea, to the sea,
To the open arms of the sea, yeah!
Lonely rivers sigh "wait for me, wait for me"
I'll be coming home,
Wait for me.
..........

You Tube -_ Pretty woman ~It must have been love (whith lyrics)_

Roxette - It Must Have Been Love lyrics

Lay a whisper on my pillow
Leave the winter on the ground
I wake up lonely, is there a silence
In the bedroom and all around

Touch me now, I close my eyes
And dream away...

It must have been love, but it's over now
It must have been good, but I lost it somehow
It must have been love, but it's over now
From the moment we touched till the time had run out

Make believing we're together
That I'm sheltered by your heart
But in and outside I turn to water
Like a teardrop in your palm

And it's a hard winter's day
I dream away...

It must have been love, but it's over now
It was all that I wanted, now I'm living without
It must have been love, but it's over now
It's where the water flows, it's where the wind blows
.........

You Tube - _Dirty Dancing - She's Like the Wind [ HQ VIDEO][+With Lyrics]_

She's like the wind through my tree
She rides the night next to me
She leads me through moonlight
Only to burn me with the sun
She's taken my heart
But she doesn't know what she's done

Feel her breath on my face
Her body close to me
Can't look in her eyes
She's out of my league
Just a fool to believe
I have anything she needs
She's like the wind

I look in the mirror and all I see
Is a young old man with only a dream
Am I just fooling myself
That she'll stop the pain
Living without her
I'd go insane

Feel her breath on my face
Her body close to me
Can't look in her eyes
She's out of my league
Just a fool to believe
I have anything she needs
She's like the wind
..........

You Tube - _Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights - 11. Do You Only Wanna Dance_

You Tube - _Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights - 06. El Beso Del Final
_
Christina Aguilera - El Beso Del Final
There is a restlessness in my heart
Today you look so distant
There is something that keeps me from your love
Suddenly you changed
Today I am unsure
To be without you, I know I will suffer

Last night I felt, you kissed me different
And I did not know what to do
I know you and I know something is wrong
Come, tell me the truth, I do not imagine
That was the last kiss

Not that has changed your attitude
Hopefully all is one error
I do not want to see that you lost
Needless to show love is over
I hear a voice that sinks into my
Let me repeat again
What I do not want to hear

Today I am unsure
To be without it, I know I will suffer, oh, oh

That was the last kiss ...


----------



## Hiki

Female INFJ said:


> OK PerC'ers - 30 sumthings don't deny it, you know you miss these songs! hehehe
> at the risk of embarassment, i post them, however there is a theme here of love ended.
> 
> You Tube - _Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody-(HD Audio)_
> 
> Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody Lyrics
> 
> Oh my love, my darling
> I've hungered for your touch
> A long lonely time,
> And time goes by so slowly
> And time can do so much,
> Are you still mine?
> I need your love,
> I need your love
> God speed your love to me.
> 
> Lonely rivers flow to the sea, to the sea,
> To the open arms of the sea, yeah!
> Lonely rivers sigh "wait for me, wait for me"
> I'll be coming home,
> Wait for me.
> ..........
> 
> You Tube -_ Pretty woman ~It must have been love (whith lyrics)_
> 
> Roxette - It Must Have Been Love lyrics
> 
> Lay a whisper on my pillow
> Leave the winter on the ground
> I wake up lonely, is there a silence
> In the bedroom and all around
> 
> Touch me now, I close my eyes
> And dream away...
> 
> It must have been love, but it's over now
> It must have been good, but I lost it somehow
> It must have been love, but it's over now
> From the moment we touched till the time had run out
> 
> Make believing we're together
> That I'm sheltered by your heart
> But in and outside I turn to water
> Like a teardrop in your palm
> 
> And it's a hard winter's day
> I dream away...
> 
> It must have been love, but it's over now
> It was all that I wanted, now I'm living without
> It must have been love, but it's over now
> It's where the water flows, it's where the wind blows
> .........
> 
> You Tube - _Dirty Dancing - She's Like the Wind [ HQ VIDEO][+With Lyrics]_
> 
> She's like the wind through my tree
> She rides the night next to me
> She leads me through moonlight
> Only to burn me with the sun
> She's taken my heart
> But she doesn't know what she's done
> 
> Feel her breath on my face
> Her body close to me
> Can't look in her eyes
> She's out of my league
> Just a fool to believe
> I have anything she needs
> She's like the wind
> 
> I look in the mirror and all I see
> Is a young old man with only a dream
> Am I just fooling myself
> That she'll stop the pain
> Living without her
> I'd go insane
> 
> Feel her breath on my face
> Her body close to me
> Can't look in her eyes
> She's out of my league
> Just a fool to believe
> I have anything she needs
> She's like the wind
> ..........
> 
> You Tube - _Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights - 11. Do You Only Wanna Dance_
> 
> You Tube - _Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights - 06. El Beso Del Final
> _
> Christina Aguilera - El Beso Del Final
> There is a restlessness in my heart
> Today you look so distant
> There is something that keeps me from your love
> Suddenly you changed
> Today I am unsure
> To be without you, I know I will suffer
> 
> Last night I felt, you kissed me different
> And I did not know what to do
> I know you and I know something is wrong
> Come, tell me the truth, I do not imagine
> That was the last kiss
> 
> Not that has changed your attitude
> Hopefully all is one error
> I do not want to see that you lost
> Needless to show love is over
> I hear a voice that sinks into my
> Let me repeat again
> What I do not want to hear
> 
> Today I am unsure
> To be without it, I know I will suffer, oh, oh
> 
> That was the last kiss ...


You forgot "When a man loves a woman" By Percy Sledge.


----------



## Female INFJ

Meak said:


> You forgot "When a man loves a woman" By Percy Sledge.


Thanks Meak! I posted that 'Kiss Eternal' Lords of Acid song, also for You and Walkawaysun, your love is so inspiring to me and courageous - the song is a bit dark too - i though you all would like it


----------



## INFJGirlie

Somewhere from West Side Story:

*Somewhere lyrics*
TONY
There's a place for us
Somewhere a place for us
Peace and quiet and open air
Wait for us
Somewhere
MARIA
There's a time for us
Some day a time for us
Time together
With time to spare
Time to look
Time to care
Someday
TONY
Somewhere
We'll find a new way of living
MARIA
We'll find a way of forgiving
Somewhere
TONY & MARIA
There's a place for us
A time and place for us
Hold my hand
And we're halfway there
Hold my hand
And I'll take you there
Somehow
Someday
Somewhere


----------



## Rayne

Very beautiful song.

It's basically about a girl who is drifting apart from her boyfriend, and she's asking him to tell her what to do, because nothing she does seems to please him.


----------



## vel




----------



## myjazz

Ok, I am back in the 80's now


----------



## thefistofreality




----------



## Hiki

thefistofreality said:


> YouTube - Scorpions - No One Like You


kjshrjghsd WTF That song was stuck in my head ALL fucking day yesterday O.O


----------



## thefistofreality

Meak said:


> kjshrjghsd WTF That song was stuck in my head ALL fucking day yesterday O.O


I'm ~psychic. ;D


----------



## Hiki

I'm not sure if I've posted this before, but every time I hear it I think of my enfj


----------



## myjazz




----------



## Female INFJ

holloko said:


> I figured these three effectively sum up the more important aspects of love to me
> 
> Imogen Heap's Tidal reminds me of the exciting spontaneity of a fun and happy romantic love.
> YouTube - Imogen Heap - Tidal [HQ]
> 
> Zero 7 : Spinning. This has the same perplexing, airy feeling of being in love. The realization that you have to hold on to something with a blooming heart
> YouTube - Zero 7 , Spinning
> 
> 
> Saltillo's Giving In. The importance of being true to yourself in a relationship. Also, dealing with the impermanence of life; losing your counterpart at the end of life..
> YouTube - saltillo-giving in


hey holloko - i love your love song choices and descriptions i go back to them frequently to listen


----------



## Female INFJ

I'm in the mood for Romeo & Juliet - oddly I haven't posted this yet! but never too late I suppose...It has been so long since this version of the movie has come out! I have the soundtracks and the movie, and YES i will admit on here that I do watch it every Valentine's day! I see it very much like art work - I'm not a total sap...

You Tube - _Kissing You - Romeo + Juliet_

Love Theme (Kissing You) Lyrics
Romeo & Juliet Soundtrack

Pride can stand a thousand trials,
the strong will never fall
But watching stars without you,
my soul cried.
Heaving heart is full of pain,
oh, oh, the aching.
'Cause I'm kissing you, oh.
I'm kissing you, oh.
Touch me deep, pure and true,
gift to me forever
'Cause I'm kissing you, oh.
I'm kissing you, oh.
Where are you now?
Where are you now?
'Cause I'm kissing you.
I'm kissing you, oh. 

You Tube - _ Tarver -- When Doves Cry - I Want To Go Out Sessions_

Quindon Tarver - When Doves Cry Lyrics

How can u just leave me standing
alone in a world that s so cold?
Maybe I m just 2 demanding.
Maybe I m just like my father: 2 bold.
Maybe you re just like my mother.
She s never satisfied.
Why do we scream at each other?
This is what it sounds like when doves cry.

Dream, if u can, a courtyard, an ocean of vi lets in bloom.
Animals strike curious poses.
They feel the heat, the heat between me and u.
Maybe you re just like my mother.
She s never satisfied.

She s never satisfied.
Why do we scream at each other?
This is what it sounds like when doves cry.


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne

I've Got A Feeling by Ivy​



This would probably be the song running through my head if I ever met that special someone.​


----------



## myjazz

*Hungry Eyes*

I've been meaning to tell you
I've got this feelin' that won't subside
I look at you and I fantasize
You are mine tonight
Now I've got you in my sights

With these hungry eyes
One look at you and I can't disguise
I've got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you and I

I want to hold you so hear me out
I want to show you what love's all about
Darlin' tonight
Now I've got you in my sights

With these hungry eyes
One look at you and I can't disguise
I've got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you
And I've got hungry eyes
Now I've got you in my sights
With these hungry eyes
Now did I take you by surprise

I need you to see
This love was meant to be

I've got hungry eyes
One look at you and I can't disguise
I've got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you
And I've got hungry eyes
Now I've got you in my sights
With those hungry eyes
Did I take you by surprise

With my hungry eyes


Yeah, I know dirty dancing how un-guy like to post a dirty dancing song but I cant think of a song about Kissing Almond Shaped Eyes


----------



## myjazz

Female INFJ said:


> I'm in the mood for Romeo & Juliet - oddly I haven't posted this yet! but never too late I suppose...It has been so long since this version of the movie has come out! I have the soundtracks and the movie, and YES i will admit on here that I do watch it every Valentine's day! I see it very much like art work - I'm not a total sap...
> 
> You Tube - _Kissing You - Romeo + Juliet_
> 
> Love Theme (Kissing You) Lyrics
> Romeo & Juliet Soundtrack
> 
> Pride can stand a thousand trials,
> the strong will never fall
> But watching stars without you,
> my soul cried.
> Heaving heart is full of pain,
> oh, oh, the aching.
> 'Cause I'm kissing you, oh.
> I'm kissing you, oh.
> Touch me deep, pure and true,
> gift to me forever
> 'Cause I'm kissing you, oh.
> I'm kissing you, oh.
> Where are you now?
> Where are you now?
> 'Cause I'm kissing you.
> I'm kissing you, oh.
> 
> You Tube - _ Tarver -- When Doves Cry - I Want To Go Out Sessions_
> 
> Quindon Tarver - When Doves Cry Lyrics
> 
> How can u just leave me standing
> alone in a world that s so cold?
> Maybe I m just 2 demanding.
> Maybe I m just like my father: 2 bold.
> Maybe you re just like my mother.
> She s never satisfied.
> Why do we scream at each other?
> This is what it sounds like when doves cry.
> 
> Dream, if u can, a courtyard, an ocean of vi lets in bloom.
> Animals strike curious poses.
> They feel the heat, the heat between me and u.
> Maybe you re just like my mother.
> She s never satisfied.
> 
> She s never satisfied.
> Why do we scream at each other?
> This is what it sounds like when doves cry.


Beautiful songs, I like the ov by prince, When Doves Cry is a classic


----------



## myjazz

love you and I miss you


See the curtains hanging in the window
In the evening on a Friday night
A little light a-shining through the window
Lets me know everythings alright

Summer breeze makes me feel fine
Blowing through the jasmine in my mind
Summer breeze makes me feel fine
Blowing through the jasmine in my mind

See the paper lying on the sidewalk
A little music from the house next door
So I walk on up to the door step
Through the screen and across the floor

Summer breeze makes me feel fine
Blowing through the jasmine in my mind
Summer breeze makes me feel fine
Blowing through the jasmine in my mind

Sweet days of summer, the jasmine's in bloom
July is dressed up and playing her tune
When I come home from a hard days work
And you're waiting there, not a care in the world

See the smile a-waiting in the kitchen
Food cooking and the plates for two
Feel the arms that reach out to hold me
In the evening when the day is through

Summer breeze makes me feel fine
Blowing through the jasmine in my mind
Summer breeze makes me feel fine
Blowing through the jasmine in my mind


----------



## myjazz

Love and hate get it wrong
cut me right back down to size
Sleep the day let it fade
Who was there to take your place
No one knows never will
Mostly me but mostly you
Do you say do you do
When it all comes down

Cause I don't wanna come back down from this cloud
It's taken me all this time to find out what I need 
I don't wanna come back down from this cloud
It's taken me all this all this time

There is no blame only shame
When you beg you just complain
More I come more I try
All police are paranoid
So am I - so's the future
So are you - be a creature
Do you say do you do
When it all comes down

Cause I don't wanna come back down from this cloud
It's taken me all this time to find out what I need 
I don't wanna come back down from this cloud
It's taken me all this all this time

Love and hate get it wrong
cut me right back down to size
Sleep the day let it fade
Who was there to take your place
No one knows never will
Mostly me but mostly you
Do you say do you do
When it all comes down

Cause I don't wanna come back down from this cloud
It's taken me all this time to find out what I need 
I don't wanna come back down from this cloud
It's taken me all this all this time

I don't wanna come back down from this cloud
I don't wanna come back down from this cloud, this cloud


----------



## CuritadeRana

There's a great story behind why this is a favorite of mine....I'll keep the story but share this with you :wink:


----------



## CuritadeRana

A hometown favorite of ours :happy:


----------



## myjazz

Boyz 2 men, yeah some memories there for sure.


----------



## Female INFJ

CuritadeRana said:


> YouTube - Boyz II Men - End Of The Road
> 
> A hometown favorite of ours :happy:


Thank you CuritadeRana! Yay! INFJ Powers in action  myjazz was actually quite sad yesterday - and I wanted to post 'Boyz II Men' but I was in class and I couldn't take time to find the right song I was thinking of! I only like one or two of their songs...So thanks for being their for us! You knew what to post indirectly I suppose...and your timing was right on! the same time that I had wanted to post something from Boyz II Men, cool.



myjazz said:


> Boyz 2 men, yeah some memories there for sure.


_myjazz_ - this one may cheer you up?

_You Tube - Boyz II Men - Water Runs Dry_

We don’t even talk anymore
And we don’t even know what we argue about
Don’t even say I love you no more
’cause saying how we feel is no longer allowed
Some people will work things out
And some just don’t know how to change

Let’s don’t wait till the water runs dry
We might watch our whole lives pass us by
Let’s don’t wait till the water runs dry
We’ll make the biggest mistake of our lives
Don’t do it baby

Now they can see the tears in our eyes
But we deny the pain that lies deep in our hearts
Well maybe that’s a pain we can’t hide
’cause everybody knows that we’re both torn apart
Why do we hurt each other
Why do we push love away

Some people will work things out
And some just don’t know how to change

Let’s don’t wait till the water runs dry
We might watch our whole lives pass us by
Let’s don’t wait till the water runs dry
We’ll make the biggest mistake of our lives
Don’t do it baby

[I know Boyz II Men is sweet and all; but as you note in 'Sexy Song' thread folks, I am always and forever a JODECI girl!]

I know; Scandalous - in a good way


----------



## CuritadeRana

Female INFJ said:


> Thank you CuritadeRana! Yay! INFJ Powers in action  myjazz was actually quite sad yesterday - and I wanted to post 'Boyz II Men' but I was in class and I couldn't take time to find the right song I was thinking of! I only like one or two of their songs...So thanks for being their for us! You knew what to post indirectly I suppose...and your timing was right on! the same time that I had wanted to post something from Boyz II Men, cool.



INFJ mindmeld.....just don't any of you start popping up in my dreams running amok :shocked::laughing:








Oh yeah.....you know I had the vinyl edition growing up too


----------



## myjazz

If we are going Old School we can't forget The Five Heartbeats 








Heres to you CR


----------



## CuritadeRana

Oh it's on like Donkey Kong..... myjazz


----------



## myjazz

Power UP......I have a pocket full of quarters 
















And yes I still have the vinyl's..............


----------



## CuritadeRana

*I liked the first and second for sure....boy you are a good opponent..okay the gloves are coming off in the love song category as I hit you with Puerto Rico's biggest classic love song...

*



* 

OBSESSION 
 (Pedro Flores)​ (Pedro Flores)  

 Por alto esté el cielo en el mundo​ For high is the sky in the world 
 por hondo que sea el mal profundo​ by deep deep evil may be 
 no habrá una barrera en el mundo​ there will be no barrier in the world  
 que este amor profundo no rompa por tí.​ that this deep love for you will not break. 

 Amor es el pan de la vida​ Love is the bread of life 
 amor es la copa divina​ Love is the divine drink 
 amor es un árbol sin nombre​ Love is a tree with no name 
 que obsesiona el hombre​ that haunts man  
 por una mujer.​ by a woman. 

 Y yo estoy obsesionado contigo​ And I'm obsessed with you  
 y el mundo es testigo de mi frenesí​ and the world is witness to my frenzy 
 y por más que se oponga el destino​ and other obstacle destination 
 serás para mí, para mí.​ will be for me, for me. 

 Amor es el pan, el pan de la vida​ Love is the bread, the bread of life 
 amor es la copa divina​ Love is the divine drink 
 amor es un árbol sin nombre​ Love is a tree with no name 
 que obsesiona el hombre​ that haunts man  
 por una mujer.​ by a woman. 

 SOLO​ SOLO 

 Amor, amor es el pan de la vida, el pan de la vida​ Love, love is the bread of life, the bread of life 
 amor es la copa divina​ Love is the divine drink 
 amor es un árbol sin nombre​ Love is a tree with no name 
 que obsesiona el hombre​ that haunts man  
 por una mujer.​ by a woman. 

 Oye por una mujer, amor, oye, amor es lo único que uno tiene que tener​ Look for a woman, love, hey, love is all that one has to take 
 para vivir, amor nada más, oye el pan de la vida es el amor.​ to live, love nothing more, hear the bread of life is love. 
*


----------



## myjazz

Who is going to be the referee?
I raise you one Obsession with three Queen's


----------



## amanda32




----------



## entperson

This song is so effing great, it's the life I want. It's about having just about nothing but being absolutely happy because you're with the person you love. Not only that, it's a love song to New Orleans at the same time. 






And this one is about loving someone who doesn't love you back anymore.


----------



## myjazz

Well Cr I am going to have to skip ahead of you...I am going to have to add a different style also...


----------



## CuritadeRana

Couldn't help myself....went to the sing along this weekend at the movie theater. What a blast :laughing:


----------



## Female INFJ

I don't like the song too much; but the lyrics are sweet, and the song is current 

_You Tube - Finding My Way Back-Jaheim(LYRICS IN DESCRIPTION!!!) _

LYRICS:
Lights out,
sucker punch, siked out.
Caught a love wave,
Rode it then i wiped out.
Two ships just passing in the night now,
Offshore, looking for a light house.
Reveal you said that it was painless,
Down and out drowning in a sea of my anguish
Funny, you always said hope floats.
Comprehended but i cant cope

Man down, my heart's in your hand now.
Hate to love, draw an X in the sand now.
No clue, no map, damn.
so im digging until i end up in japan now.

Reveal you said that it was painless,
Down and out drowning in a sea of my anguish
Funny, you always said hope floats.
Comprehended but i cant cope

We go lost lines got crossed
and the light turned to static baby.
And your ship got caught up the current
and carried both of us away
We were so much better
When we were together
and just cant let you slip away.

Gotta find my way back, way back to you baby.
Tryna find my way back , way back to you baby.
Gotta find my way back, way back, to you, to us, to love.


----------



## PyrLove




----------



## myjazz

I know not your typical love song but hey I am an INFJ afterall , the referee found us 






KASHMIR

Oh, let the sun beat down upon my face, stars fill my dreams 
I am a traveler of both time and space, to be where I have been 
To sit with elders of the gentle race, this world has seldom seen 
They talk of days for which they sit and wait, all will be revealed 

Talk and song from tongues of lilting grace, sounds caress my ears
But not a word I heard could I relay, the story was quite clear 
Ohh
(Chorus)

Oh, oh
Oh, oh

Oooh, baby I've been flying...Mama, there ain't no denyin' 
Oooh yeah, I've been flying, Mama ain't no denyin', no denyin' 

All I see turns to brown, as the sun burns the ground 
And my eyes fill with sand, as I scan this wasted land 
Tryin' to find....Tryin' to find where I've been. 

Oh, pilot of the storm that leaves no trace, like thoughts inside a dream
Heed the path that led me to that place, yellow desert stream
My Shangri-La beneath the summer moon, I will return again
Like the dust that lufts high in June, when moving through Kashmir.


Oh, father of the four winds, fill my sails, across the sea of years
With no provision but an open face, along the straits of fear
Ohh
(Chorus)

When I'm on, when I'm on my way, yeah 
When I see, when I see the way they stay, yeah 

Ooh, yeah-yeah, ooh, yeah-yeah, when I'm down... 
Ooh, yeah-yeah, ooh, yeah-yeah, well I'm down, so down 
Ooh, my baby, oooh, my baby, let me take you there 

Let me take you there
Let me take you there


----------



## amanda32

ENTPERSON: That Candy song was the best song I've heard in a really long time. Thank you!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Estate - Joao Gilberto (Original by Bruno Martino)






(English Translation)
Summer
You are as hot as the kisses, that I have lost
You are filled with a love, that is over
That my heart would like to erase

Summer
The sun, that warmed us every day
That painted beautiful sunsets
Now only burns with fury

There will come another winter
Thousands of rose petals will fall
The snow will cover all
And perhaps a little peace will return

Summer
That gave its perfume to every flower
The summer, that created our love
To let me now die of pain

Summer


----------



## The Proof

mmmm yeeeeeeaaah


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Black Rabbit

The Frank Sinatra of Latin America, Tito Rodriguez.


----------



## kiwigrl

Jack Johnson - banana pancakes
Leonardos bride - I love you even when I'm sleeping
Nat King Cole - When I fall in love
Fly me to the moon.
Van Morrison - Have I told you lately _(which I walked down the aisle to)_
Nina Simone - My baby just cares for me
Whitney Houston - I will always love you
Whitney Houston - Saving all my love for you.
Bad English - When I see you smile.
That's Amore.
Somewhere beyond the sea
Eric Clapton - Wonderful tonight
Letters to Cleo - I want you to want me.
KC & JoJo - All my life
Tonight I celebrate my love
Bryan Adams - Everything I do
Aerosmith - I don't want to miss a thing.
Celine Dion - because you loved me
Vanessa Williams - Save the best for last


Ok, I admit it I am a sappy, hopeless romantic.:happy:


----------



## mrscientist




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## L'Empereur

:sad:


----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Cauliflower

It's a Kiss cover, and Mark makes it sound so poetic....


----------



## Rayne

I LOVE this song.






And the movie =3


----------



## Iraneken




----------



## Female INFJ

This song has been awakened in my heart tonight. When I read the translation, it felt more meaningful to me, as a sign to move away from darkness, and open my mind to Love. My favorite scene in the Bollywood movie Jodhaa Akbar is when Aishwarya (Jodhaa) sings hymns to her God, and also prays so that her husband lives, and her wishes are granted. 

I suppose a story, within a story, here is the translation of You Tube - Man Mohana - Jodha Akbar, and the mythology. I suppose in the movie, this scene is symbolic of the love and passion shared between Jodhaa and Akbar, and perhaps their transcendent spiritual connection with each other as man and woman, and devotion to both their faiths.

You Tube - Man Mohana - Jodha Akbar

O Lord Krishna
Oh Lord Krishna listen
How do I find peace without you?
I crave for you day and night
Leave your Kashi and Mathura behind
And come and dwell in my eyes
How do I find peace without you?
I crave for you day and night

One instant its brightness
The other moment its all darkness
Why won't the heart fear
How wouldn't it be anxious
When the mind is on crossroads
Which path to follow?
Who other than you would explain

The dancer, the one who resides
In the vrindavan (Forest) of Gokul
Rhada is your servant
She's craving to see you
The dark skinned, lovely
Soulful Krishna
Your form is gorgeous
I have surrendered my Body & Soul

Oh Lord Krishna
Oh Lord listen
How do I find peace without you?
I crave for you day and night

Life is a river
Its waves flow on and on
The heart's ship sometimes gets drowned
Sometimes it is saved
If you are not the guide
How will one reach their destination
If the waves get turbulent
Then we come in your refuge

I'm yours
And my life is yours
I see only you
In every reflection
I'll become a flute 
And belong to these lips of yours
In the the flood of these dreams
Lie my heart's territory

Ocean symbol - It traditionally represents our great unconscious, memories, emotions, and individual soul and collective experiences.

Forest symbol - represents your unconscious or your "mental space." If you are lost in the woods, it may be a reflection of feelings of confusion and lack of clear direction. The dark and threatening woods may represent the dark and unexplored areas of the psyche.

************************
Radha Krishna is the original principle of loving relationships (conjugal Love). The sex principle exists in the Absolute in its pure form without any inebriety or impurity, because Krishna is in fact Radha. In other words, the Lord is one, but for His pleasure and enjoyment, He expands himself to enjoy loving relationships. The original expansion is Radha. Together, Radha and Krishna enjoy eternal pastimes of transcendental love.

The relationship of Radha and Krishna is the embodiment of love, passion and devotion. Radha's passion for Krishna symbolizes the soul's intense longing and willingness for the ultimate unification with God. Shri Krishna is the soul of Radha and Radha is definitely the soul of Shri Krishna. She is the undivided form of Shri Krishna. She will remain a mystery unless one can know her inexpressible divine elements. She is worshipper as well as his deity to be worshipped. She being a beloved of Shri Krishna is known as "Radhika".

The whole universe material and spiritual is the creation of Shri Radha - Krishna. Shri Radha is the presiding Goddess of Shri Krishna. The Paramatma - supreme Lord - is subservient to her. In her absence Shri Krishna does not exist.

Shri Krishna is not only the ultimate object of all love, but also is the topmost enjoyer of all loving relationships. Therefore, in the dynamic and expanding form of Krishna, He has unlimited desires to enjoy spiritual loving relationships or pastimes, known as leela. To do this, He expands Himself into the dual form of Krishna and Radha, His eternal consort and topmost devotee. In other words, Radha is the feminine aspect of Lord Krishna and is non-different from Krishna, but together (both the masculine and feminine aspects). They fulfill the purpose of engaging in sublime loving pastimes to exhibit supremely transcendental loving exchanges.

Real love exists between Radha and Krishna. Real love is transcendental and spiritual. We have to become attracted to spiritual love and give up false love and beauty, which are only skin-deep. There is nothing beautiful underneath the skin. Krishna consciousness means to be serious and determined to transcend the material attraction between man and woman in order to become attracted to the lotus feet of Radha and Krishna. Srila Prabhupada said, "The sum and substance of material life is attraction for woman. And the sum and substance of spiritual life is attraction for Radha-Krishna".


----------



## kiwigrl

YouTube - Joe Cocker - up where we belong

An oldie but a goodie. I loved the scene in that movie when he walks into the building, and scoops her up in his arms, while arr wearing that yummy white uniform. :happy:


----------



## kiwigrl

YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You

Just the right amount of huskiness in his voice. :wink:


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Female INFJ

Madonna

"Drowned World / Substitute For Love"

I traded fame for love
Without a second thought
It all became a silly a game
Some things cannot be bought

I got exactly what I asked for
Wanted it so badly
Running, rushing back for more
I suffered fools so gladly

And now I find
I've changed my mind

[Chorus:]

The face of you
My substitute for love
My substitute for love
Should I wait for you
My substitute for love
My substitute for love

I traveled round the world
Looking for a home
I found myself in crowded rooms
Feeling so alone

I had so many lovers
Who settled for the thrill
Of basking in my spotlight
I never felt so happy

[chorus]

Mmmmm, ooohhh, mmmmm
Famous faces, far off places
Trinkets I can buy
No handsome stranger, heady danger
Drug that I can try
No ferris wheel, no heart to steal
No laughter in the dark
No one-night stand, no far-off land
No fire that I can spark
Mmmmm, mmmmm

[chorus]

Now I find I've changed my mind
This is my religion​
This song was released in 1998, prior to the darkest phase in my spiritual journey. Now I am surfacing from the darkness. 

When Ray of Light came out; I connected with it immediately, so deeply yet intellectually 'not knowing' beyond an intellectual level of understanding of the spiritual concepts woven in her songs.

Now about a decade later -- and with the awakening of Kundalini with in me (spiritual energy). I am now aware looking at all of my behaviors, posessions, relationships -- and substutites for love in my life. And my desire to attachments is strained...Almost ready to let go, and be free.

This is not any implication that I could ever be as amazing as Madonna; however in each person's spiritual path, there is this 'time' when one has to face their inner truths and attachments. 

Being Leo too, I can somehow identify with Madonna's journey in Ray of Light quite immediate, it felt very natural to me. I understand her contradictions well -- every song speaks to me on a basic level of understanding...there is too a spiritual element to this album for sure that I know many can relate to.. 

I will share more soon. I just cannot believe I finally have a chance to understand this song, for real, in my life. I wanted to share with you all tonight. My sadness and joy.


----------



## moon

this one used to mean something to me

YouTube - Flames, Vast


----------



## Female INFJ

Madonna

The Power Of Good-Bye Lyrics

Your heart is not open, so I must go
The spell has been broken...I loved you so
Freedom comes when you learn to let go
Creation comes when you learn to say no

You were my lesson I had to learn
I was your fortress you had to burn
Pain is a warning that something's wrong
I pray to God that it won't be long
Do ya wanna go higher?

Chorus:
There's nothing left to try
There's no place left to hide
There's no greater power than the power of good-bye


Your heart is not open, so I must go
The spell has been broken...I loved you so
You were my lesson I had to learn
I was your fortress

Chorus:
There's nothing left to lose
There's no more heart to bruise
There's no greater power than the power of good-bye

Bridge:
Learn to say good-bye
I yearn to say good-bye

Chorus:
There's nothing left to try
There's no more places to hide
There's no greater power than the power of good-bye
There's nothing left to lose
There's no more heart to bruise
There's no greater power than the power of good-bye​
This is the direction I am going on -- I try to play a 'Saint' to avoid what is coming to me > I am however at the same time in wait and preparation. Some man is going to come by; our interaction will likely be painful, my ego is going to be smashed in me trying to accept his love which he will give freely, challenging my capacity for 'unconditional love'. He will destroy my insecurities and illusions that I hold as a security blanket to the world. 

I will have to let go of a lot -- in a sense he will be my lesson that i have to learn. Being a fiery person, it will no doubt lead to that feeling of 'a fortress burned' but i hope with my new spiritual understanding that i don't have to endure my resistance to change in that manner, but time will tell. 

I sense he is around the corner. I just haven't met him yet. I know I whine about being alone; but there is no where to lay blame other than with myself. I have not developed enough to receive this highly spiritually person I desire, thus I delay my own self, yet I place my anger on him. 

I am not here yet, no where near actually, to the mind place spoken of this song (the state of detachment), but I await the time that I can understand this song too, in a more tangible way. My attachments signal that I cannot say 'goodbye', with ease just yet. It is a process. I persevere as best as I can...............


----------



## friendly80sfan

I'm a huge U2 fan and this song Bono made for his wife always makes me smile.


----------



## killerB

I sent this song to my wife after we had been going through a difficult time with her losing her job. That was a bit ago, but whenever it is on the radio, she now cries.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo




----------



## Fern




----------



## Fern




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Dextra Manus

Humilis Curator said:


> I wanna sing this song to the chick I fall in love with. :blushed:


 @Humilis Curator I saw this song and thought, "This is totally an INFJ song", and sure enough, you're an INFJ haha! We INFJs are hopeless. *sigh*


----------



## jzgroth

This is my favorite song. I love its emotion, simplicity, and honesty.


----------



## Adrift

I hope no one's posted these yet:





and


----------



## Frosty

lol


----------



## HypoTempes

From the top of my head.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## LoneWanderer

Closer - Travis






Hymn for Her - Anchor & Braille






Wonderwall - Oasis






A Beautiful Place to Be - Tyrone Wells






Never Stop (Wedding Version) - Safetysuit


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Chest

one cheesy


----------



## magnisarara




----------



## gwennylou

This is literally one of the saddest songs I've heard about unrequited love. It's about a guy showing up to his exes wedding. He's still in love with her and he has to tell her congratulations and that he's happy for her, all the while his heart is being ripped out of his chest.


----------



## Scytherer

One more time, one more chance - Masayoshi Yamazaki

From the anime _5 Centimeters per Second_ that I highly recommand.


----------



## Ubuntu

Alexander O'Neal-Sunshine

Celine Dion-Then You Look At Me

Aerosmith- Don't Want To Miss A Thing

Uncle Jesse (Full House) - Forever

UB40-I Can't Help

Dead Prez-Mind Sex

The Roots/Erykah Badu-You Got Me

The Archies-Sugar Sugar

The Temptations-My Girl

The Supremes-Baby Love

The Temptations - The Way You Do the Things You Do

Can You Feel the Love Tonight (Lion King)

Celine Dion-My Heart Will Go On

Boyz To Men-To the End of the Road

Smokey Robinson-Tracks Of My Tears (if that counts)

Janet Jackson-Again

Wish/Fonda Rae-Touch Me (Nightmare On Elm Street #2)

Cece Penniston-Finally

Harlem Blues (Harlem Blues soundtrack)

C + C Music Factory-Just A Touch of Love (if that counts)

Lost Boyz-Renee (if that counts)

Isaac Hayes-The Look of Love (if that counts)

Isaac Hayes-Walk On By (if that counts)

Ashanti-Rock With You

Ginuwine-In Those Jeans

Faith Evans-I Love You


etc.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf
Deep Purple - Fireball
Robert Plant & Jimmy Page - Thank You


ANimA


----------

